# teen fun



## luvmyfamily

well, it keeps telling me i do not have permission tp upload photos, so sorry they are in a link......


----------



## unpopular

The numbers on his shirt are REALLY dominant, making it hard for me to even see the rest of the image. There is also little definition between his shirt and and pants. 

Seems contrasty in areas where you wouldn't want it to be, and not in areas you would.


----------



## luvmyfamily

unpopular said:


> The numbers on his shirt are REALLY dominant, making it hard for me to even see the rest of the image. There is also little definition between his shirt and and pants.
> 
> Seems contrasty in areas where you wouldn't want it to be, and not in areas you would.



That is my son and exactly what he wanted to wear.  The shirt was a dark navy which matches the jeans.  I agree....wish he would have worn different clothing, but it was just an out n about fun day....carry cam with me everywhere.


----------



## cgipson1

to post photos.... do this:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## unpopular

Post a color version. I am sure that it is workable.


----------



## Trever1t

I think this is one time that having the subject centered would benfit the composition. Like the energy in this.


----------



## luvmyfamily

Trever1t said:


> I think this is one time that having the subject centered would benfit the composition. Like the energy in this.



I just wish I had the energy of a teen again......I tried to that....what he did in the pic...um, NO, lol....


----------



## luvmyfamily

unpopular said:


> Post a color version. I am sure that it is workable.



I posted 2 color one's in people photography just to get the hang of posting photos.  I like outdoor photography best, but just got a lighted studio and have some I'll post soon.  3 hours sleep last night...zzzzzzzz


----------

